# R35 GTR Wanted



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

I've sold my RS6 and looking for an R35 GT-R. I have an R33 GTR with 800whp, so this will replace the RS6 as the daily. 


Budget is £40-£50k
No cars with accident history
FSH (Nissan or specialist)
Stage 1 or higher
Enthusiast owned
DBA or EBA only
Excellent condition

Get in touch if you are thinking about selling, cash buyer. 

Thanks
Shah


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s just a case of searching daily, Forum,Autotrader,Pistonheads,Ebay.

If you are a little more specific users on here will point you in the right direction.

use a reputable company like Litchfields to undertake a pre purchase inspection. If the seller refuses just walk away the markets got plenty of good used cars in it.

Best of luck with your search.


----------

